# Beetle FMIC and SMIC Questons



## Irishguy951 (Sep 11, 2006)

What do I do???? I need to upgrade the IC and im kinda lost... What does it take to get a Golf/Jetta one to work.. who makes a good IC just for the bug... all I can find is Greddy and ABD... does the greddy have all the right fittings or do I have to mod it... is the ABD fit ok? I dont mind cutting up or removing the bumber insert... HELP!!!! 
Thanks, a new member to the forms........


----------



## 01Sport (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Beetle FMIC and SMIC Questons (Irishguy951)*

You already asked the same question a while back. Check the replies they seem really clear.
Cheers


----------



## Irishguy951 (Sep 11, 2006)

Well let me ad this then... performance wise what is going to be me best bet... I will be going K04 in a week or so... but I will be going BIG turbo next year.. so will the side mount be good for over 350+++ hp... my goal for my bug is well over 300HP. I got a K04 for free from a friend but with a APR 3" turbo to tail pipe, GIAC 1bar, P-Flow, J valve, HKS bypass, and neuspeed inlet tube I can see my IC heat soaks BAD now when I drive hard.. I just want to know if the side mount would still be good around that power or is that front mount time..everything I have put on the car I plan on keeping when I go with the big turbo. I just dont want to have to keep buying parts I dont need.. also anyone have the ATP kit on a bug??? Thats what im looking at getting in Jan..


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Irishguy951)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Irishguy951* »_Well let me ad this then... .

Should have added this to your original topic








The TyrolSport SMIC should be good for 350hp like their golf/jetta one, at which point you WILL need some sort of super efficient intercooling solution with tons of flow. All I know is that there are big turbo people running the Golf/Jetta TyrolSport SMIC with no problems.
Actually, this question would be better asked in the 1.8T tech forum, as this is more of an engine performance question and not a New Beetle question.
Also, if you're planning for that much HP, you may want to look into a new front bumper. Yes, a new bumper. The ABD Cup-style front bumper will allow for lots of airflow to the engine, radiator and any intercooling solutionyou can think of, plus it will give you room for all but the largest FMIC cores.


----------



## APXADCT (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Beetle FMIC and SMIC Questons (Irishguy951)*

I have a ABD FMIC on my Turbo S. I had no boost loss with their kit. The side mount no matter how thick will not provide enough surface to really notice a difference. Might be better than stock but will not be as efficient as a front mount. I would call ABD to find out the specifics. If you are driving the car on a daily basis the ATP kit will have a much bigger lag than a K04 will. I currently have everything done to my Turbo S and before I put on the K04 I was pushing 220whp. I have not got the car dynoed since the install but I am for sure that I am pushing at least 235 or so. Hope this helps.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

a sidemount like the tyrolsport one will do a great job at cooling. Just because its not mounted directly infront doesnt mean it wont be efficient.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_a sidemount like the tyrolsport one will do a great job at cooling. Just because its not mounted directly infront doesnt mean it wont be efficient.

Just look at the data from the Golf/Jetta SMIC that is on TyrolSport's website. http://www.tyrolsport.com/sidemount.htm
All I know is that I love my TyrolSport UGSMIC. It works, hands down.


----------



## APXADCT (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

dyno results look pretty good. If you gave me one I will put it on.


----------



## -KIX- (Nov 25, 2004)

Tyrolsport is a very good choice a friend of mine has it on his BT Jetta. and also you dont have to make major surgery on the beetle to put it....
If you need more power and cool down, get a water/alcohol. injection system!


----------



## Irishguy951 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ok I will get a side mount..... now what about that autotech ic vent??? or do I just ditch the finderwell in that area or just make a screen.. what to do?????


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Irishguy951)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Irishguy951* »_now what about that autotech ic vent??? or do I just ditch the finderwell in that area or just make a screen.. what to do?????

OEM Turbo S fender liner. Under $40 to your door and has a molded-in vent already. 
If you want to do it ghetto-styleez, then go to Home Depot, etc. and get a vent like the ones for central A/C. Cut out the vents and rivet them into the fender liner.
If you want to go uber-ghetto, then drill holes in the fender liner and walk away.
I have the Turbo S liner. OEM, so it fits perfectly with no guesswork http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif try parts4vws.com or worldimpex.com for it


----------



## Irishguy951 (Sep 11, 2006)

uber-ghetto Now thats awsome!!!!!! does anyone have the Turbo S finder liner part ###


----------



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

*New beetle side mount good enough*

I HAVE 2001 NEW BEETLE 1.8T RUNNING ABOUT 235 RWHP AND 290 FT LBS TORQ.
I HAVE STAGE 2 TUNING AND MANY MODS .I DREADED THE THOUGHT OF HAVING TO GET A FMIC OR BIGGER SMIC .INSTEAD ,I DECIDED ,THAT IF THE SMIC WAS VENTED PROPERLY ,IT WOULD BE REASONABLY COOL. I ENDED UP MAKING LARGE VENTS ON EITHER SIDE OF THE FRONT GRILLE THAT LOOK REALLY GOOD .THE STOCK SMIC HAS ONLY ABOUT 15 % VENTING IN THE FRONT AND NONE BEHIND IT.NOW I HAVE SERIOUS AIRFLOW HITTING 90% OF THE SMIC AND FULLY VENTED IN THE REAR,AND SIDE . I HAVE FORCED COLD AIR INTAKE VENTING IN THE FRONT DRIVER SIDE GOING INTO A CUSTOM SUPER HEAT RESISTANT BOX . I HAVE 2 HOSES GOING INTO THE VENTED BOX AND ONE HOSE GOING BACK TO THE TURBO HOUSING FOR COOLING THERE . NOW THE MOTOR NEVER GETS HOT . i CAN RUN IT HARD AND LONG AND STILL ,THE INTAKE MANI IS AMBIENT AND THE BOTTOM OF THE INTERCOOLER HOUSING ,COOL TO THE TOUCH . THE AIR CONE FILTER FRAME ,COLD TO THE TOUCH , MY FANS NEVER ARE ON BECAUSE THE TEMP IS NOT HOT ENOUGH.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Had been running a Tyrolsport ugsmic for a mumber of years with good results, but when I changed
to the F4h-t turbo my IATs could not be kept under control, so had the intercooler modified to a water/air type system, and works much better for me now.

Regards Lenny


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

1.8t big turbo over here...i have stock sidemount but i run watermeth ..my iats are low and manifold is ice cold after hard runs


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Chemical intercooling FTW!

I would suggest against doing the FMIC on the Beetle, it's a pain in the rear, and you'll have to do a lot of cutting to make it fit (don't know about the Turbo S). Lenny's option of doing a air/water intercooler is a good option, as well as the Tyrol. when I redo my intercooling, I'm going to go with the air/water from frozenboost.com.


----------



## 300exoh (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm very interseted in this topic especially the water/meth setup. Where exactly would the solution be injected into the system? How much HP can be gained on a stock or slightly modded 1.8T?

I have read numerous threads and from what I can tell with proper ventilation the stock SMIC should be fine for quite a bit of HP...possibly more than most will get out of their cars...

nuff said- I would like to see pics of your front vents to the SMIC if possible...I'm looking to get more air to mine as well

Don't mean to steal the thread but I thought this info might be helpful to the OP and other nB owners as well.


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

The stock intercooler will heatsoak and run into limp mode even with a chip on a Hott Day..

Hp gains on watermeth vary alot depending on mods but i gaurentee you..it will run even better then having a Fmic in a cold day..

I have mines boost operated at 7psi and tapped into my washer resevoiur..1gal of -30 washerfluid usually last me about 300-350miles on regular driving..but u had it lasting me 150miles when doing runs and short punches on the highway


----------

